# Is there such a thing as ''waterproof gloves'' ?



## gsrrr (Oct 3, 2007)

if you want waterproof go gore-tex like the buton sueprpipe or dakine bronco.

i use pipe gloves for spring riding and they do not soak up water as long as i am not on my hands the whole day. i have the burton pipe and the burton spectre gloves and they keep my hands dry.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

I have the DaKine Bronco's. They are super waterproof (Goretex) and great for winter conditions, though they border on a little warm for spring riding (my hands are always warm though, and the weather turns quickly on my mountain so its always better to have warm stuff on for when it snaps cold). I use a pair of dakine pipe gloves (cant remember the model and all my stuffs in summer storage at the moment) similar to the Charger for "really warm bluebird spring days" which are basically to keep the wind off. They still get a little damp, but still stay warm provided my hands aren't in the snow all day. 

I can't think of any pipe/spring gloves that water proof off the top of my head.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

I can vouch for Dakine Apollo...they're definitely the shit, and goretex as has been mentioned


----------



## Hoons (Dec 21, 2009)

686 Raider Insulated worked pretty for me. 15K waterproof and 10K breathable. I used it a week ago when it was slushy and my hands were dry. And it looks pimp!!


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

isn't the Bronco too short???


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

lorcar said:


> isn't the Bronco too short???


Depends if you wear your jacket like Steve Irkel. I find the cuff of the glove goes up about 1.5 inches passed my wrist join, and my jacket comes down to about mid hand. Thats enough overlap/protection for me.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

Stay away from grenade. I hate bashing on a local company of portland, but their gloves suck, and have become the new poser brand of snowboarding along with burton. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Snowman26 (Mar 17, 2010)

for those spring days i just use these burton liner things. they arent water proof but i never feel water getting into them


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

I bought some Burton pipe gloves and they work for warm days but them and slushy snow don't mix so they'll be great as long as you don't put your hands down to much.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

http://www.gore-tex.com/remote/Satellite/men

I've had the basic Burton gore gloves in both over and under versions, and while they were very waterproof, I wasn't happyw with the durability. The fingertips on both are made out of some synthetic stuff and both started ripping towards the end of each season.. I just picked up a pair of Dakine Apollos with even better Gore XCR on sale which I'll bust out when my current POW Assault gloves wear out. Not sure when that'll be since I've used them all season and they show almost no wear since they have a goatskin palm, and the 20K rating hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## rodal126 (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm using Burton Superpipe gloves and these don't get soaked at all. Probably has something to do with the Goretex.:thumbsup:


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

rodal126 said:


> I'm using Burton Superpipe gloves and these don't get soaked at all. Probably has something to do with the Goretex.:thumbsup:


Damn superpipes have goretex in them  I shouldn't have bought the pipe gloves grrrrrrr, ah well they were half off so not to concerned.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes there is.

They are $4.00 available from the hardware shop.
Industrial work gloves - all the street guys run them , even bittner with his celtek sponsor....

All they are is a lycra/mesh/nylon/neoprone/elasticised hybrid glove with a rubberised palm. You can get creative with a paint pen and draw shit all over them.

Best thin is , they are hella thin and provide no warmth what so ever. But they allow wind to pass through the glove allowing them to dry out instantly so you never ever have cold frozen hands. You can't do shit about that but can easily keep your hands warm by stickin them in your jacket pockets on the pow days. 

Best things ever , soooo cheap and are by far the best glove out. They don't stick either and never miss a grab!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

check out the POW stealth gloves they are made out of goat skin i have not owned a pair yet but i have heard great things about them staying dry and warm


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Pricey...but probably my next and final glove
Level Super Pipe Pro Protective Snowboard Gloves, 2010 SALE!


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

POW tonic glove. picked some up for 30 bucks when my $80 celtek gloves got wet from just my hand sweat, and i dont have sweaty hands... for 30 they are pretty warm although might be a bit thin if u are prone to cold hands (my hands stay warm easily), and they have yet to get wet on the inside other than my one spring day where my hands were basically in puddles. even then they were only mildly damp and i think it mighta been from snow/water getting in the cuff cuz i was wearing a tshirt. and they dried out amazingly fast after. for 30$ u cant really go wrong.


----------

